# From DX to Charge



## Elbuort (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi everybody new Charge owner here and spent last night reading thru dozens of threads here and on XDA. Finally took the following steps:

1. Flashed latest CWM 
2. Rooted (obviously). I used p3droids rootfile from another thread I found to establish root. Remember I come from the DX universe where root is first, didn't realize until after that I could have just gone forward with a prerooted kernel (I think, lol) 
3. Flashed Gummy latest Froyo build (just posted last night) 
4. Realized this morning that maybe I needed/should also update to EP1W so I went and found THAT.

All is working fine, but being new on the Charge and not used to multiple radios/kernels AND Roms, I want to know if I am in a good place right now, or did I miss something?

I will say that battery life, while better than it was on stock, is really still not all that good at all. I have a weekend project of moving to Gummy GB, but need to figure out what steps to take to get there from here first.

Comments, suggestions on my current setup, and/or advice for the move to GB are welcomed.

Thanks

Sent from my GummyCharged Charge


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

Welcome to the charge community. The difference between Froyo and Gingerbread is minimal. Gummy Froyo has more options right now, but Gingerbread is quickly catching up. As far as speed and stability, that varies between user. Find which is more stabile for you. If you do plan on making the jump to Gingerbread, I recommend flashing into TBH's leak EP1W first, there are far less reports of bugs going that route. You'll need to re-flash CWM, but just remember to wipe everything, and you'll be fine. Good luck, and welcome again.


----------



## Elbuort (Jun 7, 2011)

Thank you!

As I said originally things are working fine, just not used to the battery drain. Then again i've been an android user for several years and I do realize the first few days with a new device is NOT the best time to measure battery life, as the typical user, like 99% of us probably, can't hardly put the phone down at first. Always something new to tweak or download....

Hopefully my first shot at flashing, as described in the OP, was a wise combination for now.

Thanks for the GB upgrade advice, the TBH App is a must, as it is on the DX

Sent from my GummyCharged Charge


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

Your battery life should improve quite a bit with the modified roms available. If you see decreased battery life, especially switching into Gingerbread. Don't fret, it's likely just a wipe that's needed. The first time I switched to Gingerbread, my battery drained even while idle by more than 5% an hour. What I did to fix this, was back-up my SD Card, wiped the SD Card, flashed the Stock EE4 (Unrooted) then re-started fresh. I flashed straight into a Gingerbread leak, then into a modified rom (like I suggested to you). Which fixed the problem. Keep this in mind when switching to Gingerbread.


----------



## CraigL (Jun 17, 2011)

If you haven't already install a kernel that supports voodoo lag fix (ext4). It is the one thing that I feel makes a big difference once enabled.


----------



## kvswim (Aug 20, 2011)

If you flashed the Gummy from last night then you're on GB....?


----------



## Elbuort (Jun 7, 2011)

I went ahead and moved up to GB last night, started with the EP1W TBH leak as suggested, then flashed newest CWM again, then Gummy GBE, and finally the brand new kernel here. Everything went smoothly and I will monitor battery life today to see how its improved.

By the way I have two reasons for posting all this as I move along:

1. Obviously to make sure I don't do something strange, being new with the device, and
2. Maybe to help out the other new Charge owners who come along and wonder where to start.

Charge has an exciting dev community, but the wealth of options can be daunting. As I said before, I was more than familiar with the DX, I flashed and ran EVERY ROM that was available, both Froyo and GB. I feel like I could practically disassemble the thing and put it back together, and commonly gave advice to others that are in my position now. But modems/kernels are a new brand of options for me, since the DX only recently received a (leaked) updated flashable baseband...and that was just the one. So having flashed the imoseyon kernel I guess I am good?

I will say I am hoping that CM7 makes it over here, and I am excited that Darkslide is about to be released this weekend. DS is an old favorite from my D2 and DX days, and I encourage the pros in here to give it a try.

Thanks all for the continuing input


----------



## matalo (Jun 22, 2011)

I will be getting a Charge tomorrow, moving on from a DX. I am doing quite a bit of reading now in preparation for the move. I plan on installing Gummy GBE first with the EP1W modem. I just need to figure out the steps to prepare. I will keep reading and possibly post a how to for any other users soon.


----------



## adamb3nge (Jun 13, 2011)

Same here guys!! My DX screen died when I dropped it...it's a wonder it lasted this long..I went with a Charge and hoping to get it by tomorrow and get root and onto GummyCharged since that's the one I hear about so much..


----------



## Kejar31 (Jun 9, 2011)

Rythmyc said:


> Welcome to the charge community. The difference between Froyo and Gingerbread is minimal. Gummy Froyo has more options right now, but Gingerbread is quickly catching up. As far as speed and stability, that varies between user. Find which is more stabile for you. If you do plan on making the jump to Gingerbread, I recommend flashing into TBH's leak EP1W first, there are far less reports of bugs going that route. You'll need to re-flash CWM, but just remember to wipe everything, and you'll be fine. Good luck, and welcome again.


GummyCharged 2.0 RC1.5 is stable... Very stable and much better than stock EP1W... As of now there are no known bugs and in fact this will be the base for the next full fledged version of GummyCharged 2.0 as we are now in the process of porting TSM and getting themes up and going....


----------



## adamb3nge (Jun 13, 2011)

Kejar31 said:


> GummyCharged 2.0 RC1.5 is stable... Very stable and much better than stock EP1W... As of now there are no known bugs and in fact this will be the base for the next full fledged version of GummyCharged 2.0 as we are now in the process of porting TSM and getting themes up and going....


Sweet!! I'll go with this one then.


----------



## Elbuort (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks kejar for chiming in. Been following you on twitter since the Moto development days.

Battery life still not prime for me, but it has gotten better, going to let things settle for a few days

Sent from my GummyCharged Charge


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

"Kejar31 said:


> GummyCharged 2.0 RC1.5 is stable... Very stable and much better than stock EP1W... As of now there are no known bugs and in fact this will be the base for the next full fledged version of GummyCharged 2.0 as we are now in the process of porting TSM and getting themes up and going....


I wasn't saying either was more stable than the other, was just saying that people have opinions on which is more stable to them. Just letting him know to keep his options open. Wasn't trying to degrade Gingerbread or Gummy GBE at all, and apologize if it came across that way.


----------

